# Boyhood



## Defiance (Jul 24, 2014)

Has anyone seen this movie? It has near-perfect reviews, yet I cannot find it in any local theater! I'm trying to find it online, but not much luck is going on with that. I find the idea of it being filmed over 12 years rather intriguing, if done correctly, which seems to be the case.

For those who have seen it, no spoilers please.


----------



## migles (Jul 24, 2014)

the protagonist dies at the end...
great movie...



Spoiler



haha! joking... never heard abouit that movie but i will search why is that good


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2014)

I never heard of it tbh.
Interesting title tho.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 22, 2016)

This isn't a necrobump seeing I replied to the thread before ;o;

I seen the movie a couple of times now.
Viewed it from Olivia's perspective as well Mason's and Samantha's.


Spoiler: don't read if hoy haven't watched it



All I have to say is that it's just an inside view of a family that goes through puberty whilst dealing with an ex husband/father and abusive husband (Wilbrock you're a fucking prick!)


I meself can relate to it.

Ofcourse, many people won't like the film cause there's no action involved what so ever.
It's a documentary style film purposely made to reflect what a family goes through.


----------

